# Canon powershot G11 tips anyone?



## Infinite Zero (Oct 13, 2010)

Soooo. I will join the Special effects category Category from here http://bit.ly/d4EFWZ
And I don't know how to use this kind of camera ;_;






How do you make a motion blur effect on this cam? Or any tips from some knowledgeable photographers here?
I'd appreciate some help


----------



## playallday (Oct 19, 2010)

.


----------



## tk_saturn (Oct 19, 2010)

A G11? biggest tip is DON'T DROP IT!.


----------

